# Critical Care - I am looking for clarification



## debrakae (Aug 13, 2010)

I am looking for clarification on billing critical care. I bill for hospitalists. If more then one hospitalist (same specialty, same tax ID) sees a critically ill patient on the same day, how do you bill for it? 
One place I looked stated that if the 1st one states 60 minutes and the 2nd states 30 minutes, you bill 99291 for the 1st and 99292 for the 2nd. The other place I looked stated you bill both codes for just one of the providers.
Any clarification I can get would be very helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Aug 14, 2010)

Go to   emuniversity.com  and click on "Case Archives".  Watch the one dated 7/28 of this year. It explaines this in detail.


----------



## tosca2004 (Aug 15, 2010)

*critical care*

Hi, I also bill for hospitalists. You need to bill both critical care services under the first dr that saw the patient 99291 and 99292 for each additional 30 minutes for the second dr. There can only be one physician in a 24 hr period (with same tax id) that can bill critical care. In our office because we need to give credit for each physicians service, we bill the second dr 99291 and no claim the charge. So they each credit but only one is actually billed to insurance. Hope this helps. Suzanne


----------

